I thought it was Tuesday today.  Is there a name for this effect? - danschumann
======
danschumann
You know when you only work 1 day and you figure it's Tuesday, even though
it's Wednesday and you forgot about the holiday. What's the term for that?

~~~
Finnucane
Getting old?

